# another liiter today



## Myke (May 9, 2012)

One of my does had kits. I put a nest box in her cage Saturday. When I got home from work I checked and she didn't pull any fur and had the kits on the wire floor. There are 5 wiggling around and normal sized. There were two that seemed about half the size of the other five, they were dead. This is her third litter and all the kits from previous litters died within a day or two. I put the kits in the nest box. My other doe isn't due till June 1. Neither of my does have had a litter survive yet. I am in favor of letting nature takes it's course. Let the mother raise the kits. After one year and no living kits yet, my wife wants to bring them in an try to raise them inside. If she doesn't take care of this litter she is going in a stew (the doe, not the wife). Should I let the mother have her chance or should we try to feed them ourselves? They are Californians. Both does are a year and a half old. 
Thanks for any advice.
Myke


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, well I haven't bred my rabbit yet, but I have done TONS of reading and I think that I would check on them and see if she has fed them yet. You will be able to tell, if they are wrinkley, she hasn't fed them, if their skin is tight with fat bellies, she fed them. If she hasn't fed them, I would flip her onto her back and hold her still, put the kits on her belly near a teat and let them feed. You only have to do this 1-2 times a day for them to live, and they will be more hardy on moms milk instead of replacer. If I am wrong, though, somebody correct me on it. I am still trying to learn all that I can before my doe is old enough to breed.


----------



## Myke (May 10, 2012)

Got home today all five kits are still squirming and bouncing around. They are not fat, but it's 5:18 here, so it's been quite a few hours since morning feeding and a couple hours till evening feeding.
Thanks for responding yankee'n'moxie.
Myke


----------

